# Anyone use this as a marking knife?



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have been looking at marking knives and find the thin ones designed for small dovetails are more than I would like to pay. Can you let me know how these LV knives work? These appear to be thinner than the high end ones that I have found so far. Can this be used as an all around marking knife or is it too thin-1/64"

Thanks


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Lee Barker made some marking knives that might be of interest:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91740


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I have those knives (both left an right). I like them, and use them for most of my marking with a knife (I use the Veritas plastic handle spear point for tight places). I usually make multiple passes to get a deep cut. The first time sharpening them takes longer because the edge has grooves in it. After that they are easy to sharpen on a stone, as they have a single wide bevel. One of them has the elephant logo on the flat side (A. in your picture), which I wore away sharpening the knife.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

They look fine to me.Alistair


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The blades look much the same as an Xacto knife which I use. I already have enough things to sharpen, I like being able to pitch the old blades when a new one is in order.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I use the one from Diefenbacherer on this page; http://www.diefenbacher.com/layout.htm $13 makes it worthwhile, but I'm thinking about getting some of these Accutrax utillity pencil "blades" 
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,42936,43509&p=71249


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

$6 from amazon. I picked one up after seeing Paul Sellers use one.
http://paulsellers.com/2012/06/the-stanley-knife-i-use/
Love it.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

You can get a set of "carving tools" from HF for $6 or $3 with a coupon out of Wood magazine ad. They are dull as screwdriver out of the box, but with a little grinding and sharpening, you can make your own marking knives out of the little chisels. That's my plan, at least. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/11-piece-wood-carving-set-60655.html

The steel seems to be good. The handles fit the hand well and are tight. It's a good kit to make things out of.

Also, instead of a pair of knives, you can buy or make one with a V shaped point which can mark from either side just by turning it over. That makes sense to me. Like this one.

http://www.garrettwade.com/woodworkers-striking-knife/p/96T01.13/

-Paul


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I use a utility knife or xacto knife for marking. Any sharp pointed knife will work. I even took an old kitchen knife and ground it into a marking knife.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

make your own, you will certainly appreciate it more.


----------

